# Ayuda con Dimmer



## nuckzuniga (Nov 29, 2006)

Encontre en la web este diagrama de Dimmer para una tension de 220 V, y lo quiero armar, pero tengo un par de dudas.

Donde va la ampolleta?
Que es esa flechita que sale al lado de la resistencia de la izquierda?
Quiero ponerle uno de esos "interruptores" que cuando uno los gira, aumenta o disminuye la intensidad de la luz, sin embargo no se como se llama no donde se ubica en el circuito... ayudenme porfavor


de antemano muchisimas gracias


----------



## JV (Nov 29, 2006)

Hola nuckzuniga, vemos:

*Encontre en la web este diagrama de Dimmer para una tension de 220 V*
no veo el diagrama, problema mio para verlo o no se te cargo

*Donde va la ampolleta?*
deberia ser un circulo con un cruz a 45º

*Que es esa flechita que sale al lado de la resistencia de la izquierda?*
la flecha indica que es una resistencia variable, un potenciometro en este caso

*Quiero ponerle uno de esos "interruptores" que cuando uno los gira, aumenta o disminuye la intensidad de la luz, sin embargo no se como se llama no donde se ubica en el circuito...*
el interruptor es el potenciometro que te mencione antes

saludos..


----------



## nuckzuniga (Nov 30, 2006)

ahora.. la ampolleta no se donde va.. porque el circuito no tiene el circulo con la cruz... aqui esta el circuito


----------



## Loktar (Nov 30, 2006)

La carga es la ampolleta, es lo mismo en tu caso.

Saludos.


----------



## farzy (Nov 30, 2006)

asi es como debe ir conectado.


----------



## nuckzuniga (Nov 30, 2006)

no se que pasa!!

Tengo el circuito conectado totalmente... pero al poner el potenciometro la ampolleta no se prende... diganme como va el potenciometro porfa...


es un potenciometro de 250k de tres patas....


----------



## Loktar (Nov 30, 2006)

En este caso, tenés que conectar la pata del medio con alguna de las de los costados, no importa el sentido en que lo conectes... En el caso en que quieras que la lámpara se prenda girando el potenciómentro en el otro sentido, conecta el cable que estaba en un costado, al otro.

Espero que funcione

Saludos.


----------



## nuckzuniga (Nov 30, 2006)

eso hize.. pero resulta que al conectarlo de esa forma, la ampolleta no se enciende.. sino que el potenciometro hace corte al moverlo hacia un lado... ESTOY DESESPERADO!! ES PARA MAÑANA!!

porfavor ayuda!

gracias de antemano


----------



## adictoalmame (Nov 30, 2006)

Quizas ya no te sirva de mucho pero hay que poner una resistencia en serie con el potenciometro para evitra el corto; ya que al llegar al extremo conectado al pot estamos en corto con la terminal central del potenciometro.


----------



## nuckzuniga (Nov 30, 2006)

pero que raro... si yo arme el circuito tal como salia. La ampolleta prende sin problemas, pero cuando muevo el potenciometro hacia el otro lado, este hace corte y la ampolleta se apaga..

si te sirve de algo, la resistencia que esta entre los dos condensadores se calienta terriblemente cuando enciendo en circuito..

ayuda porfavor !


----------



## farzy (Nov 30, 2006)

mas bien yo creo que.. o el diac o el triac ya se trono debido a una mala conexion que hiciste, prueba a hacerlo otra vez y tiene que funcionar  ya que a mi me toco hacer un dimmer para la escuela y funciono perfecto, es practicamente igual

debes poner un fusible de 1 amper en la linea de entrada que va a los capacitores


----------



## mabauti (Nov 30, 2006)

¿como tienes conectado el potenciometro?, deberias tenerlo asi (no se que tipo de pot tengas)




¿revisaste bien las terminales del triac ?(una es compuerta y las otras dos deben ser MT1 y MT2)


si se calienta demasiado la resistencia que dices, debes poner otra del mismo valor en ohms, pero de mayor potencia.


----------



## nuckzuniga (Nov 30, 2006)

hagamos algo... diganme que cosas le cambiarian al circuito pra que yo mañana vaya y compre todas las cosas que ustedes me digan...


----------



## mabauti (Dic 1, 2006)

Yo no le veo problemas al circuito original que posteaste. Lo que deberias hacer primero es verificar las terminales del triac.  NO SE que tipo de triac estes usando pero debes tener  *ALGO PARECIDO* a la figura 2 . El simbolo que representa al triac con los nombre esta en la figura 1.


----------



## nuckzuniga (Dic 1, 2006)

pero, si todo esta bien, porque se me calentaba tanto una resistencia, al punto que empezaba a salir humo..??

saludos


----------



## JV (Dic 1, 2006)

Hola nuckzuniga, como dijo mabauti, si la resistencia caliente es porque hay que usar una de mayor potencia, si cuando la compraste no especificaste te deben haber dado de 1/8 o 1/4 vatio y necesitas de al menos 1/2 vatio, te recomiendo una de 1 vatio de metal film que son mas chicas que las de carbon.


----------



## nuckzuniga (Dic 2, 2006)

quizas el problema son los terminales del triac... yo conecte los cables segun;
1 pata: mt1
2 pata: mt2
3 pata: gate

visto desde izquierda a derecha... esta bien ese orden?


----------



## MaMu (Dic 2, 2006)

nuckzuniga dijo:
			
		

> quizas el problema son los terminales del triac... yo conecte los cables segun;
> 1 pata: mt1
> 2 pata: mt2
> 3 pata: gate
> ...



Que triac usaste? 226D ?


----------



## nuckzuniga (Dic 3, 2006)

no se... el triac dice.. BTA08 600C

estoy muy confundido.. ayer arme el circuito y la ampolleta prendia, pero no podia regular la intensidad....

que hago?


----------



## MaMu (Dic 3, 2006)

nuckzuniga dijo:
			
		

> no se... el triac dice.. BTA08 600C
> 
> estoy muy confundido.. ayer arme el circuito y la ampolleta prendia, pero no podia regular la intensidad....
> 
> que hago?



mmm, BTA08 600C 

BT: serie tria; A: insolado; 08: 8 Amperes; 600: 600v; C: sensibilidad y tipo 25mA.
El triac es mas que suficiente. Me parece que el problema es resistivo, calculo que en la parte del filtro. Busca con un localizador de fallas (aerosol frio) si te calienta alguna resistencia, quizas estes usando resistencias que disipan baja potencia. Yo te recomiendo que emplees resistencias de al menos 1watt para descartar problemas, y por si acaso, monta el triac con disipador.

Saludos.


----------



## nuckzuniga (Dic 3, 2006)

antes se me calentaban las resistencias al punto que salia humo, pero ahora no pasa eso, simplemente no puedo regular la intensidad luminosa..

que sera?


----------



## MaMu (Dic 3, 2006)

nuckzuniga dijo:
			
		

> antes se me calentaban las resistencias al punto que salia humo, pero ahora no pasa eso, simplemente no puedo regular la intensidad luminosa..
> 
> que sera?



Cambiaste las resistencias que calentaban?


----------



## nuckzuniga (Dic 6, 2006)

sip... ya las cambie, y sigo con el mismo problema...


----------



## farzy (Dic 6, 2006)

oye nuckzuñiga, te envie el diagrama como me lo pediste, no te llego?, creo que no tendrias ningun problema en construirlo ya dandote una idea de como va


----------



## linuz2 (Dic 6, 2006)

HOLA MAN SABES QUE MIRA YO TENGO UN DIMMER
 YA PROBADO Y ARMADO POR MI POR MI 
,BUENO ME GUSTARIA PUBLICARLO 
EN MI WEB WWW.STARLINUZ.TK
 PARA Q TU PUEDAS DESCARGARLO,
 PERO POR EL MOMENTO TOY TRABAJANDO EN ESO.
bueno si lo quieres te envie
 escribeme ami mail angelrhv@hotmail.com


----------



## chekolin (Sep 4, 2007)

Nesecito ayuda en mi clase de electronica, tengo un circuito dimmer a 110V con un diac un triac un capacito y un poenciometro pero nesecito saber como conectar las puntas del osciloscopio para poder ver la onda controlada y los cortes de la onda


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 4, 2007)

El lugar mas interesante el la sobre la lampara o carga, es donde veras como trabaja el dimmer recortando la honda senoidal.
Una punta del osciloscopio en la entrada de tension y la otra en la carga o lampara, si cambias esta al otro polo de la carga veras la forma senoide sin recortar.

OJO, PELIGRO, PRECAUCION EXTREMA estaras trabajando dobre 220 VCA o 110 VCA segun el pais, antes de conectar el osciloscopio verifica que la punta este con la atenuacion correcta.


----------



## tmoetnod1o4z (Dic 28, 2007)

hola a todos, yo tambien tengo problemas con este circuito. Estoy usando el mismo circuito que ya fue posteado, el problema es que cuando intento rebajar la intensidad de la luz moviendo el potenciomentro, al comienzo rebaja, pero luego el foco solo empieza a titilar, en vez de iluminar menos. 

Alguien me puede explicar a que se debe esto? Gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2007)

Un motivo puede ser que el valor del cap. de 47nF no alcansa para mantener constante el nivel de disparo del diac, aumentalo a 100nF.


----------



## zopilote (Dic 28, 2007)

Hola *tmoetnod1o4z * si tu haz realizado tu placa , haz debido confundido los terminales del triac (A1-A2-G), si el condensador esta entre el gate y A2 produce ese sintoma que mencionas, tendras que corregir y cambiar otro triac (suelen dejar de funcionar).  Coloca el condensador entre A1 y gate (lo puedes diferenciar con el multimetro, marca como diodo).

Suerte


zopilote


----------



## tmoetnod1o4z (Dic 29, 2007)

muchas gracias por su ayuda, probare reemplazando los componentes que me sugieren y espero que me funcione.

gracias!


----------



## fernandob (Jul 24, 2011)

mabauti dijo:


> Yo no le veo problemas al circuito original que posteaste. Lo que deberias hacer primero es verificar las terminales del triac. NO SE que tipo de triac estes usando pero debes tener *ALGO PARECIDO* a la figura 2 . El simbolo que representa al triac con los nombre esta en la figura 1.


 
nopi, que yo sepa siempre el gate esta del oto lado , si miras de frente al triac , como si lo mirases al ojo , bien a lo macho el gate esta de tu lado derecho , no como lo pusieron en el dibujo.

humito y mas humito saldra


http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/166/323036_DS.pdf


----------



## fernandob (Jul 24, 2011)

hay cis especificos, los dimmers comerciales los usan ,


----------



## lubeck (Jul 24, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> hay cis especificos, los dimmers comerciales los usan ,



o si... muy cierto... buscando encontre este Ls7231


----------

